

I just wonder how many #netsec guys are working in Sochi? - stefek99

Generally - who is setting up network infrastructure at the Olympic Games?<p>How does it all works together?<p>Broadcasting TV &#x2F; military &#x2F; 100.000 police officers &#x2F; WiFi &#x2F; 3G &#x2F; 4G... It must be crazy.<p>Plus: so many high profile targets (politicians, business people). I wonder how they secure for such a trip in a potentially hostile country.<p>Thanks for pointers and suggestions!
======
stefek99
Looks like you're either a brand new user or your posts have not been doing
well recently. You may have to wait a bit to post again. In the meantime feel
free to check out the reddiquette, join the conversation in a different
thread, or verify your email address.

My post was removed from Reddit -
[http://i.imgur.com/aqNyTwT.png](http://i.imgur.com/aqNyTwT.png) \- and now I
cannot ask why it was removed.

#memonkey

I would have thought that there is some general interest about Winter Olympics
and how it is done! :)

